# Particular Set of Clubs



## Lazydan91

I'm new to the game, 15 year old righthanded boy. I suck at golf but like it. I am considering buying a set of clubs and came across a set of custom made clones on eBay. http://cgi.ebay.com/14-CLUBS-GOLF-C...QQihZ002QQcategoryZ115280QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

As you can see its a full set of Grand Hawk XP-8 Irons, Grand Hawk III 456 driver, Grand Hawk III woods, and a InAzone R200 putter. Has anybody had any experience with these clubs and are they really similar to Callaway Big Bertha 2004s. If they are good I think I will buy them b/c of the cheap price. Thank you


----------



## 373

Although the company's feedback is good, I'm a little disturbed that in the description, they say the brand is Callaway. They are, as you have obviously noted, Callaway clones.

While the price tag isn't so bad at face value, I think if you did a little "watching" at places like a website that sells used Callaway equipment, you could come up with a set for an amount not too far off of what they advertise here, but have the genuine product. I suppose the question should be, would a new clone be as good as a used honest to God Callaway?

Just as an example, check out http://www.callawaygolfpreowned.com


----------



## Lazydan91

After next week, I will be done with work and will have made 1500 bucks. I also have an additional 400. I want to buy clubs but don't wanna dish out like 700 bucks b/c as I said, I suck. If these clubs are actually good, it seems like a good enough deal for me and I could dish out 400 bucks and be out on the golf course with my own clubs in a week. I have seen very good reviews on various sites about these clubs and the company I would purchase from has positive feedback. I think the final step here is to try out the clubs that they are supposedly similar to and if I like them, I will buy these. I'd prefer to have new clones without the name brand than have used clubs for more money that are genuine such as Taylormade, Callaway, Cobra etc. I don't know, that's just my opinion. Do you know how I could try out the 2004 Callaway Big Bertha Irons and the Big Bertha Titanium 454?


----------



## 373

Lazydan91 said:


> Do you know how I could try out the 2004 Callaway Big Bertha Irons and the Big Bertha Titanium 454?


Yeah - Come to Miami, Florida and borrow mine.


----------



## Lazydan91

Haha...Miami does sound nice but an easier way. Where can you demo clubs?


----------



## yakdork

*Why the bias towards used clubs?*

I got my MP60s on ebay for slightly less than half what they go for new at the stores, and when I got them I could hardly distinguish from new other than ball marks on the face that wiped right off. Along with the green residue from hitting off the mats at the range that also came off easily. I saw a set of Forged Nike Pro Combo Irons ($799 new) for $200 that had plenty of small dings and scrapes common with forged clubs, but nothing big. Although this set did have a miniscule amount of rust on the 7i.

I suggest you get the best used set you can afford, but I'd also say to stay away from the super-game-imporovement irons. Go for something in the middle. Big Berthas would be a good choice. fusion wide soles and slingshots not. IMHO anyway FWIW. I'm also a fan of the Cleveland CG4s and Mizuno MX17 and MX23s

Here's a set that ends in 12 hours you might be able to snag...
http://cgi.ebay.com/Mizuno-MX-17-Ir...QQihZ006QQcategoryZ115280QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Also look at your local Roger Dunn golf store for used deals. The one near me has Ping Eye2s for 150. This was my first set of Irons years and years ago so they still hold a special place in my heart. I think I'll get this set just for the nostalgic appeal.

This is of course all my opinion only, but I think that if you get the clone set, you'll quickly outgrow it and realize you need something better. Thus turning them into an unsellable eyesore in your garage, forever reminding you of the $200 experiment. If you get the used calloways you can at least sell 6 months down the line for close to what you paid when you outgrow them as well.. 
As you get better and your swing becomes moreconsistent you'll gradually tend to gravitate more to a set of forged irons


----------



## golferlonghonrs

*Selling Horns clubs and bag Longhorns Golf Bag; Nike golf clubs; 3i - 9i; Nike Woods;*

Hi there! 

I'm getting rid of some clubs, they are
Longhorns Golf Bag; Nike golf clubs; 3i - 9i; Nike Woods; Loft 11.5; Men; Steel
Starting price $350 for the set, minus putter (I'll sell you that separately -- it has tour stamps and is priceless )

Search this title on eBay: It will be up for seven days My eBay username is jae_jul . 
Longhorns Golf Bag Nike Golf Clubs 3i 9i Nike Woods Loft 11 5 Men Steel


Full set minus putter: The putter was a gift from Scotty Cameron.
( My family is in the golf business, so the tour stamp Newport 2 German Stainless 303 SSS 350 gram is for sale but WILL BE SOLD SEPARATELY for 3k : it is a priceless misprint.
Please see attached photos and contact me 

The full set includes a Nike Sasquatch 11.5 degree driver with a stiff Diamana titanium shaft and the 3 wood is same with 13 degrees of loft. Nike irons bent 2 degrees Strong 3I-9I and Cleveland Wedges- P 47 Deg Special vary rare wedge, 56 Deg Sand Wedge and 60 Deg Lob Wedge

The real prize out of the woods is this Heavenwood by Callaway a War Bird Classic and very rare to find. The 7 Wood War Bird will be sold separately as well from the set because it is a collectors' item priced to sell at 300 obo. 

This set was put together by the best in the business and is a great set for a serious amateur golfer.


----------

